# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  تعالو نصبح ببيت من كلامكم

## وجدى محمود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعضاء وشعراء منتدانا الأجمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حبيت اجرب شئ جديد يمكن يعجكم


ويشجع اخوانا الافاضل فى الدخول للقاعه يوميا

................................................
[COLOR="Indigo"]
..قولت اصبح قولت امسى :4: 

عللى ذايدين بيتنا نور

عللى خلونى احس
بالسعاده والسرور :Schnauz: 

على الحبيب أبو قلب ابيض

*محمود*

شهرته *عصفور* :Baby: 

صاحب الصوت الحزين

اللى كان نفسه يقول


قولت اصبح يا*عصام* ::p: 

كل يوم صباح جديد

يجعله مليان غرام

صبح نادى عليك سعيد :Cool: 

صبح مليان بالأمان
للأخ* محمد سعيد*

نفسى كل إصحابنا ييجو :Baby: 

يكتبو الحان تسر

يسمعها الغالى* ميجو* :Dribble: 
*
ويا تيتو والسودانى*

ولا* فنانا الجميل* ::h:: 

اللىفى حروفه اغانى
ليه سميت نفسك فقير ::no1:: 

وإنت أغنانا قناعه

المهم

صباحك ابيض

واحلى من طعم الكباب ::'(: 

ودى ورده عنوان محبه

منى للدكتور* شهاب* :y: 

ودى صحبه لكل الأحبه

ودعوه ببعاد العذاب
فى الأخر للكل أقول

ربنا يذيكم بشاشه

والصباح ده *للفراشه:*

ليك ي*أيه* :Smart: 
ليك ي*اهايدى*

ليك* شروق*
 :Eat: 
كلكم صباحكو وردى

رقه معجونه بزوق

بصبح عليكم يا حاضر وغايب

يأغلى الصحاب
وأقرب حبايب

بصبح ياسكر
ياشربات مكرر ::xx:: 

لو النوم فيه راحتى
عشانكم راح اسهر

واملى عنيا باحلى الكلام
خيانه وعذاب

سعاده وغرام
بصبح عليكم

وأخر كلامى حقول الخلاصه

تعالو نصبح ببيت من كلامكم
 ::uff:: 
نعيش جوه منكم
تملى نشوفكم
ونكتب سوا

 :f: 
يلا بينا
يلا بينا نعيش سوا
نقرا أشعار فى الهوى

عن حبيب عايش سعيد

أو عزول قلبه إنكوى

عن شباب ومخدرات

عن علاجهم والدوى

عن شباب شايل سلاح

لجل إرهاب البريئ

عن شباب كان حلمه يكبر

وضل من يأسه الطريق

طالب الرد بمشاركه
مــ الصديقه والصديق[/CENTER][/CENTER]


حد من المشرفين بقى يتفضل يوسطنها ويشيل الحروف الانجلش الذايده لان النت طهقنى

----------


## a_leader

[frame="9 80"]*صباح الفل يا وجدى

يا احلى م العسل عندى

صباحك نسمة بتهدِّى

ووردة لونها على وردى*

 :f2: [/frame]

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تسلم ياوليد الاوتار على اجمل وارق الاشعار 




























بس صباح اعتزلت  ::p: 



.

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباحك نادى ياصاحبى

ياقلب كبير لأخواتك

داعيلك والله من قلبى


تشوف الفرحه فى حياتك


وتتهنى

تنول كل ماتتمنى

ويسعد كل أوقاتك*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباحك شوق

 يأحلى شروق

صباحك دنيا ضحكالك

يارقه وزوق

يأخت حقيقي فى عنينا
مقامك فوق

ياريت تتنهنى فى زمانك



هى صباح اعتزلت بجد

جابت مين فى ماتش الإعتزال
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## a_leader

صباحك فل و سلامتك

ياغالى الف سلامه

ربنا ياخد بيدك

و حالى بيدعى كتير ياما

الف سلامة عليك يا صاحبى و صباحك فل

و طمننا دايما

 :f2:

----------


## فنان فقير

صباحك فل ياوجدى صباح نادى
صباحك زقزقة عصفور على الوادى
على كل صحاب البيت صباح وردى
صباحك عطر م الغالى 
صباحك خير يا سى وجدى
***********
بصبح عليك
( فنان فقير )

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*صـَبـَاح الـفـُل عـَلـَى صـَاحـبـِي*
*ونـَاس بـَلـدي*
*صـَبـَاح الـورد مـِن قـَلـبـِي*
*عـَلـى الـقـَاعـَّه وعـَلـَى وجـدي*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير و السعادة

صباح عسل سكره زيادة

صباح الفل و تدوم العادة

----------


## فراشة

مساك ورد وفل
ياابو قلب يسيع الكل
بادعيلك ربنا يشفيك
والغيبة ماتطول بيك

(ألف سلامة لك أستاذ وجدى ويارب تكون بخير)

فراشة

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,7," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك فل يا وجدى=وحشتنا طمننا عليك

شدة بسيطة و حتعدى=و كلنا تلائينا حواليك

نسلم و بقلوب تهدِى=جاية بتصبح عليك[/poem]



 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

مسا الإبداع لأطيب ناس
مسا الشعر والإحساس
إرجع يابو قلب كبير
ده المنتدى ناقصه كتير



(إن شاء الله تكون بخير أستاذ وجدى)

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

[ليدر]

صباح باكى بدمع العين 
من الفرحه

صباح نادى على قلوب
بالحنان طارحه

صباح ليدر يكون صافى

سؤالك دين على إكتافى

ياريت يترد فى الفرحه :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباحك فل ياوجدى صباح نادى
> صباحك زقزقة عصفور على الوادى
> على كل صحاب البيت صباح وردى
> صباحك عطر م الغالى 
> صباحك خير يا سى وجدى
> ***********
> بصبح عليك
> ( فنان فقير )



 :f2: 

صباحك مسك مع عنبر

يافنان

صباحك شعر مش محتاج

لالحان

صباح يسعد

وعنك كل سؤ يبعد

صباحك ورد يأبن الشيخ
ياسى احمد

صباحك نسمه بتطير
ياخ حقيقي ياكبير
يفنان والغنى طبعك
وتوقيعك

أنا فقير

 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *صـَبـَاح الـفـُل عـَلـَى صـَاحـبـِي*
> *ونـَاس بـَلـدي*
> *صـَبـَاح الـورد مـِن قـَلـبـِي*
> *عـَلـى الـقـَاعـَّه وعـَلـَى وجـدي*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*



 :f2: 

صباحك ذين

صباحك فل مع ياسمين

يابو ياسين

صباحك عود يقول أنغام

صباح صباحين

صباح عاشق وكله غرام

ياغلى عصام :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح يامنوره الشاشه

صباح الفل يافراشه
يأخت عزيزه على قلبى

مايوريكى فى عزيز تعبى

سؤالك عنى فرحنى

ونور وجهى ببشاشه :f2:

----------


## a_leader

صباحك وحشنا يا غالى

ياللا تعالى طمننا عليك

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

صباح فواح بعطر الزهور
يجعل صباحكوا خير ونور

(صباح الخير ياأستاذ وجدى)
(يلا إرجع ورد الصباح)
(يارب تكون بخير)


فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح الفل والعنبر

على قلوب العزاز عندى

صباح شربات صباح سكر

صباح نادى صباح وردى

يأستاذى العزيز ليدر

جمايلك غرقت وجدى

يأخت عزيزه يافراشه

صباحك نور يذيد سعدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الورد والأزهار

على كل مهموم وحزين و محتار

ده بكره أحلى حب وعيش

والفرح هيجي بدون إنذار

***********

تسلم إيدك يا فندم فكره جميله*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح الورد والأزهار
عليك هايدى

صباح كله هنا وأنوار
وفرحه للقلوب تدى

سعاده وشوق
وفرحه تشب بينا لفوق
 :f2: 
صباح وردى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح فيه الطيور بتغني

وتبشركم بشهر كريم

يالا نعيد ..  يالا نهني

ده شهر البركه شهر جميل*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح ساهر وصباحى
ياهايدى أتهنى وأرتاحى
دا شهر الكل مستنيه

صباحه وليله عاشقينه
بتكتر فيه محبينه
وتفرح بيه

صباح رمضان وحنصومه
وليله تملى حنقومه
ونتهنى بجمال لياليه

صباح الخير على اخواتى
يأكبر نعمه فى حياتى
فى شهر فضيل وبدعيكم
نعيشه لربنا ونرضيه :Ala: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير على الفكرة=وقلب بيطرح الخيرات
تعالوا... دا الأمل بكرة=طب امبارح!!!... ما عدّى وفات.

صباح للناس تشاركنا=في أفراحها وأحزانها
دا موضوع "وجدي" دا بيتنا=وصحبة كلنا منها

صباح يا احباب تعالوا له=وقولوا كل ما هو بخير
دا غنّى لكم... فغنّوا له=نهاركم زقزقة عصافير

وإحكوا  ف كل ما بدا لكم=حيحكي باللي جوانا
دا شاعر قلبه بيحيطكم=تعالوا وقولوا ويّانا

وانا حاحكي في أولها=دا أمر الله... ماليش حيلة
دي "سارة" بنتي، يا جمالها=قالت: شهريتي قليلة
قوام عقلي تخيلها=انا "شمشون"... ودي "دليلة"
فبشجاعة... دفعت لها=ورحت... أخدت "تعسيلة".[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح فل ياغالى على قلبى

صباح مرمر 
صباح عنبر

صباح ورد وساقيه حبى


صباح الشعر بيغنى

صباح بالفرح مستنى

تمد اديك يقربلك
سعاده وخير عطاء ربى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح شَبطان في ضحكاية =تعيش على طول... بعمر الشمس
وننسى... الدنيا نسّاية=وهمّ الأمس... راح مع أمس.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح ظالم لناس ظالمه :Gun2: 


صباح لينا صباح نعمه

صباح بلبل وبيغنى ::no1:: 

يايمن منى ليك كلمه

عندليبك بيشجينى

وحرفك متعه والنعمه :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح اللمه والأصحاب 
صباح الياسمين والفل
صباح الكلمه والترحاب 
وتغريد الحروف والقول
وخِل بيلتقى بالخِل
صباح الخير 
صباح أبيض 
على واحه تساع الكل :4:

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح نسمايه جيه تمر

تهدى وترمى الف صباح

صباح نادى صباحك حر

صباح هانى وكله براح

صباح سكر ياصفحة عمر

فى ردك قلبى أنا بيرتاح

----------


## وجدى محمود

الصباح ده للشاعر الجميل الرائع

صاحب الظل الخفيف

أخى الكبير


أيمن رشدى



صباح حلبة صراع بينا

على الفرحه 

صباح نادى بمحبينا

قلوب طارحه

شمال ويمين

وبوكس يهد فى الظالمين

صباحنا احنا
صباح نادى

صباحهم يبقى ؟

زفت وطين


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الصباح ده للشاعر الجميل الرائع
> صاحب الظل الخفيف
> أخى الكبير
> أيمن رشدى
> صباح حلبة صراع بينا
> على الفرحه 
> صباح نادى بمحبينا
> قلوب طارحه
> شمال ويمين
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك دعوة من قلبي=لأهل الخير... فقولوا: آمين
يديمكوا تنوّروا جنبي=و"نتباكس" بشعر متين
نعيش لحظة فرح بمبي=نغيظ الندل... والحاقدين
ناولني يا عم... لا تخبّي=وهات لي م الوداد... بوكسين
وبكرة الصحبة حتلبّي=يودّونا... ويخزوا العين.[/poem]

*آآآآييييييي... خفّ إيدك شوية.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك دعوة من قلبي=لأهل الخير... فقولوا: آمين
> يديمكوا تنوّروا جنبي=و"نتباكس" بشعر متين
> نعيش لحظة فرح بمبي=نغيظ الندل... والحاقدين
> ناولني يا عم... لا تخبّي=وهات لي م الوداد... بوكسين
> وبكرة الصحبة حتلبّي=يودّونا... ويخزوا العين.[/poem]
> 
> *آآآآييييييي... خفّ إيدك شوية.*



صباحك دعوه وصلانى 
ومنها بأخاف :Blink: 

لتطرحنى بجمال شعرك

وتهزمنى بلمس إكتاف ::no3:: 

يابختى لوما أنام مهزوم

ومتغطى بألف لحاف :Cold: 

صباح حلبة صراع دايمه
نقول أشعار

وأديك شايف فى ناس نايمه

ودايم نومها ليل ونهار
 ::$: 
محدش قام يفرقنا من العركه

وشكل العركه يأيمن حتقلب نار ::nooo::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك دعوه وصلانى 
> ومنها بأخاف
> لتطرحنى بجمال شعرك
> وتهزمنى بلمس إكتاف
> يابختى لوما أنام مهزوم
> ومتغطى بألف لحاف
> صباح حلبة صراع دايمه
> نقول أشعار
> وأديك شايف فى ناس نايمه
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما تقلب يابني... ما احلاها!=دي نار الودّ مطلوبة
تلاقي القلب جواها=بينسى البرد في "طوبة"
وأمّا الجايزة... فانساها=دا انا عضامي دي "كركوبة"
حاناولك قاضية ووراها=أكح واقول: يا ناس توبة
دا "وجدي" ف شعره دا متاهه=بيعدل صورة مقلوبة.[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك وردة بتفتح=مشتاقة لنور الشمس

و ليل خلاص مشى و روّح=و مش باصّة كتير للأمس

و جاى الندى بده يصبّح=و على خدها يحلى له اللمس[/poem]


 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ما تقلب يابني... ما احلاها!=دي نار الودّ مطلوبة
> تلاقي القلب جواها=بينسى البرد في "طوبة"
> وأمّا الجايزة... فانساها=دا انا عضامي دي "كركوبة"
> حاناولك قاضية ووراها=أكح واقول: يا ناس توبة
> دا "وجدي" ف شعره دا متاهه=بيعدل صورة مقلوبة.[/poem]




 :Eat: 

يدوم الود يأيمن
لكن قولى

وليه قاضيه

عشان تهرب من الجوله

تكسر عضمتى فى ثانيه

تسيبنى ضحيه لا حول

ولا قوه فى الدنيا

نسيبها سجال ياعم احسن

وحعمل نفسى مهزوم

وأمسك ضهرى وأتمسكن

وأقول ربك مع المظلوم

وحد يعد للعشره

وأنا لابد ورافض أقوم

ويرفعلك كمان إيدك

وقول فايز على المهزوم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا متخافيشى أنا جنبك

وعاشق فيك جمال ودك

وحرفك جد يستاهل كتير منى

وادينى معاك وبتعلم جمال حرفك

نغير اسم موضوعنا

ويتشرف كده بأسمك

----------


## وجدى محمود

_كمان ليدر صباحه جميل

عشان مخلص بجد أصيل

يحب أخواته من قلبه

ويدعى لكل أخ عليل

صباحك فل متغمس بعطر ريحان

صباحك ورده بتغنى على الأغصان

صباحك عندليب يشجى

وتتمايل مع الألحان_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يدوم الود يأيمن
> لكن قولى
> وليه قاضيه
> عشان تهرب من الجوله
> تكسر عضمتى فى ثانيه
> تسيبنى ضحيه لا حول
> ولا قوه فى الدنيا
> نسيبها سجال ياعم احسن
> وحعمل نفسى مهزوم
> ...


*صباحك... مطمئن جميل
بناس بالود جاية تميل
صباح ما يخافش من العركة
لأن الخصم فيها أصيل

صباحك نور طلع منك
نهار مبدور ضيا... اكمنّك
نقائك بان لنا... نجري
نلم وراك... ضيا فنّك.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *صباحك... مطمئن جميل
> بناس بالود جاية تميل
> صباح ما يخافش من العركة
> لأن الخصم فيها أصيل
> 
> صباحك نور طلع منك
> نهار مبدور ضيا... اكمنّك
> نقائك بان لنا... نجري
> نلم وراك... ضيا فنّك.*



ضيا فن الحبيب جانى

صباح بالحب مليان

صباح زلزل فى وجدانى

صباح بيعوض الحرمان
صباح النور ماحتكفى

وجدول حرفى ماحيكفى

لو أهديلك عيونى كمان

صباح دايم على الألفه

صباح الضحكه والخفه
يشايل عنى أنا الأحزان

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ضيا فن الحبيب جانى
> صباح بالحب مليان
> صباح زلزل فى وجدانى
> صباح بيعوض الحرمان
> صباح النور ماحتكفى
> وجدول حرفى ماحيكفى
> لو أهديلك عيونى كمان
> 
> صباح دايم على الألفه
> ...


*صباح يا شمس ضمينا
وداد يحفظ خطاوينا
ولو غبتي وراء الغيم
ضياء الود يكفينا

عليك يا خللي ألفين حرف
وفي الواحد ولا ميت صنف
صنوف من ود رباني
وذوق عدّى... وفاق الوصف.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="32cd32 008000 0000ff 4b0082"]صباح يوصف مايقدرشى

ياخلى مهما قال يوفيك

صباح بيقولى متخافشى

دأيمن أخ ليك وشريك[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح للناس... ومش ليّ
دا همّ الأصل والنية
صباح لاخواننا واخواتنا
وإحنا... جزء من مية.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباحك بس يوصلنى

يصحصحنى يفوقنى

صباح القهوه وزياده

بلاش دخان عشان إبنى*

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> طالب الرد بمشاركه
> مــ الصديقه والصديق[/center][/center]
> 
> 
> حد من المشرفين بقى يتفضل يوسطنها ويشيل الحروف الانجلش الذايده لان النت طهقنى



*إييه يا سى وجدى ده
ده أنت غلبان غلب
شاعر وعامى وغلبان كمان
فين أصحابك الشعرا
وفين المشرفين
علشان يساعدوك
ويشيلوا الكلام الخواجاتى
أى الحروف الإنجلش
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

اللهم إنى لا أسئلك رد القضاء


ولاكنى أسئلك تحوش عنى ريا وسكينه



يأخواتى مشوار الألف ميل

أنا كنت فين وبقيت فين

الحمد لله[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]

جيه بتتريقى هنا ياسكينه

إنتى وريا

مين فيكم مولود متعلم

ميا الميا

شِكلى حجيب سكينه وأجيكو

وتكون أخرتكو على إديا[/grade]

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]جيه بتتريقى هنا ياسكينه

إنتى وريا

مين فيكم مولود متعلم

ميا الميا

شكلى حاجيب سكينه وأجيكو

وتكون أخرتكو على إديا[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح كان جاي يتمطّع
يمد صوابعه... ويطرقع
لقى بداية خناق دموي
ففرّ وخاف لا يتقطّع

هنا اسمين ما شالله تاريخ
دي "ريّة" واختها صواريخ
و"وجدي" دا ما هوش غلبان
دا مية نار... ماهوش بطيخ

يا ستر الساتر الستار
على الواقف في خط النار
دي عركة المنتصر فيها
يحق يقول: أنا الجزار.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="32cd32 2e8b57 008000 008080"]يالهوى عليك دانا غلبان

وريا وأختها قادرين

يطفوا فى وجدى ميت بركان

بحٌُسن الرد والتزين

يأستاذى العزيز أيمن

ياشاعر جد جد متين

أنا جنب الحيطان ديما

لكن فى العركه 

حيطة مين؟[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="32cd32 2e8b57 008000 008080"]يالهوى عليك دانا غلبان
> وريا وأختها قادرين
> يطفوا فى وجدى ميت بركان
> بحٌُسن الرد والتزين
> يأستاذى العزيز أيمن
> ياشاعر جد جد متين
> أنا جنب الحيطان ديما
> لكن فى العركه 
> حيطة مين؟[/grade]


*ما شفناش يعني كلمتهم
ولا ردودهم، وقوتهم
ما شفناش إلاّ "وجدي" شديد
يكونوا اتداروا في بيوتهم؟*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="ffa500 ff6347 ff0000 8b0000"]شكلك ناوى العركه تولع

أنا مالى ياعم ماليش فيه

حأتفرج أو اسيبك وأخلع

وأهرب مالعفريت ألاقيه

مأنا عندى ريا أم عيالى

وش وقدرى أتصبح بيه

جى تقلبها على حالى

تقرا كلام تتعجب ليه !

دنا كاتب فى بطاقتى مراتى

هى ولى الامر يابيه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


وبعدين

مين طفى النوور

اى[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="ffa500 ff6347 ff0000 8b0000"]شكلك ناوى العركه تولع
> أنا مالى ياعم ماليش فيه
> حأتفرج أو اسيبك وأخلع
> وأهرب مالعفريت ألاقيه
> مأنا عندى ريا أم عيالى
> وش وقدرى أتصبح بيه
> جى تقلبها على حالى
> تقرا كلام تتعجب ليه !
> دنا كاتب فى بطاقتى مراتى
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شكلها مش نافع يا معلم= ولا ولعة ولا حتى فانوس
كان نفسي الحارة تتلملم=نتفرج على أحلى كابوس
ولا فيلم ف سيما فيه مجرم=راح يقتل بطله المنحوس
وطلعنا بنهتف ونبرطم=واهه دَش... وماعليهشي فلوس
ولا "رية" نطقت تتكلم=وانا قلت: دي حتطيح وتدوس
واختها بالاسم بتتحكم=مش سكّينة تطير روس
وانت قوام جاي تسلّم=وتخاف من شكّة دبوس؟!!![/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

مين قالك بس إنى بسلم

مين قالك حد حيفرج

أنا بس أحب إنى أتعلم

منك أزاى تخلق مخرج

وأديك بالحرف بتتحكم

والزوار صواريخ وبتخرج

خايفين من ضربه تعورهم

بعدين فينا الناس تتحجج

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مين قالك بس إنى بسلم
> مين قالك حد حيفرج
> أنا بس أحب إنى أتعلم
> منك أزاى تخلق مخرج
> وأديك بالحرف بتتحكم
> والزوار صواريخ وبتخرج
> خايفين من ضربه تعورهم
> بعدين فينا الناس تتحجج


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بس خلاص الوضع اهه باين=مين اللي استسلم من بدري
على ضوء الوضع اللي اهه كاين=احنا نقول بقين...وحنجري.[/poem]

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> * 
> هنا اسمين ما شالله تاريخ
> دي "ريّة" واختها صواريخ
> و"وجدي" دا ما هوش غلبان
> دا مية نار... ماهوش بطيخ
> 
> *


 
إييه بقي ياسي رشدي
أوعي تكون فاكر نفسك
رشدي أباظة
 ولا محمد رشدي
هو أنتوا حتعملوها لمه
ولا إيييه

سي وجدي
 مسجل بس "مش خطر" في إبريل ٢٠٠٩
وبسرعة صاروخ سام ٧
بقي من غير نق ولا حسد
عضو صاحب بيت أبهه

ولا أنور وجدي في أيامه

طبعا يبقي غلبان
وأغلب من الغلب نفسه
مادام المشرفين مش سألين فيه
وسايبينه هايص ولايص
مش عارف يسنتر
ولا عارف
يشيل الحروف الإنجلش




> وجدى محمود  
>                   عضو صاحب بيت
> 
> 
>                                       تاريخ التسجيل: Apr 2009
>                      الدولة: المنصورة
>                      العمر: 39 
>                                               المشاركات: 1,034

----------


## وجدى محمود

ايه دخل إبنى أنور فى الموضوع دلوقتى

سيبو الواد راقد


صباح بالحب بيسكن

جراح موجوده جوانا

صباح لمه ومش ممكن

يفرقنا عزول جانا

صباح بارد ومش حاسخن

لحد النار ماتنسانا
مش عيب ياريه إنتى وسكينه انى اطلب حزف كلمه زياده

لانى يوميها تعبت جدا جدا فيها

وكل مره تحصل حاجه ارجع انسق تانى

لحد مازهقت وإتأخرت

طلبت من حد م المشرفين يحزفها

وهما كتر خيرهم حزفوها ,إنتو ماشفوتوهاش خالص

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح الخير على القاعه

وزوارها

وأعضائها

صباح كله يكون طاعه

لرب الدنيا

وخالقها

صباح قربنا من رمضان

دا شهر الرحمه

 والغفران

وجنه

يللا نلحقها

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
آسف... إتأخرت عليكم=كان ظرف لا ينقال ولا ينشاف
فين العركة؟... ولاّ نسيتم=إنكوا شابكين بالأطراف؟
فين الدم عشان اواسيكم؟=واتفرج... أصل انا خواف.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العركه وياك

بطعم البيتزا باللحمه

فى غيبتك خدت وجدى معاك

دا من خوفك من الزحمه

صباح نور هنا بضياك

صباح الخير مع الرحمه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباحكم خير... يا ريت رمضان... يدوم ميت عام...
ورحمة تفيض على الإنسان... إيمان، وسلام
صباح من ضحكة العصفورة بتزقزق...
صباح أرواح بتتعارف... بكل وئام.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="00008b 008080 008080 008000"]صباح الحزن مالينى

على إخواتنا اللى مش لاقين

وسالت دمعه من عينى

حزينه لناسنا فى فلسطين[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="00008b 008080 008080 008000"]صباح الحزن مالينى
> على إخواتنا اللى مش لاقين
> وسالت دمعه من عينى
> حزينه لناسنا فى فلسطين[/grade]


لا أجد قولا ًمناسباً، أكثر من قول "أبي فراس الحمداني":

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كيف يُرجى الصلاح من أمر قومٍ=ضيّعوا الحق فيه أي ضياعِ
فمًطاع المقال... غير سديدٍ=وسديد المقال... غير مُطاعِ.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*هو فين الصح فين

صوت ينادى من سنين

والودان المقفولين

رافضه تقبل أى كلمه

الصباح دا حلم بس بنحلمه

والأمان بقى جوه منا

زى  ذكرى*

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

:hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
واحد صعيدى من القدماء المصريين حران
حب يكيف بيته 
حط على شبابيكه ستايرمن أوراق البردى
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

نكته ذات مغزى عميق

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
واحد صعيدى من القدماء المصريين حران
حب يكيف بيته 
كتب على باب بيته البيت مكيف
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

نكته ذات مغزى أعمق

*
عذرا كنا نظن أننا فى قاعة فك التكشيرة*
برجاء نقل مشاركتنا هذه
إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أنا أعرف الصح بييجي... ويّا الجوع
الناس في ساعتها بتفتكر الحق المشروع
انما لما الناس بتلف ف ساقية وتايهة
القطط البقاليظ تثبت... والحق يموع.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح الخير على الهادين

على الحلوين

على اللى قلوبها مليانه  بحُب الدين

صباح الخير على الإخلاص

على الإحساس

على اللى قلوبها مليانه  بحُب  الناس

وقوة حُبها ماتلين

صباح الصمت والعَميان

مشافشى غير حروف إنسان

حــ يتجازى مع الصالحين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح الخير على الصايمين
وخير الصبح ع الصاحيين
تقول لي: إنت مين فيهم؟
أقول فوراً: مع النايمين.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح والفجر صليته

وفرض المولى قضيته

صباح طمعان فى غفرانه

وطمعان إنى أزور بيته

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح رمضا صحي مبسوط=لكين ليه البشر ساكتة؟
ما دام في صيام ودين مظبوط=ما يمنعشي نقول نكتة.[/poem]

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> صباح رمضا صحي مبسوط=لكين ليه البشر ساكتة؟
> ما دام في صيام ودين مظبوط=ما يمنعشي نقول نكتة.


 
مين بقى "رمضا" ده 
يا خوفى ليكون "رمضا"
ده إختصار أو شورتكت
"رمضــــان"

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مين بقى "رمضا" ده 
> يا خوفى ليكون "رمضا"
> ده إختصار أو شورتكت
> "رمضــــان"


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أحلا ما فيكوا الأسامي=هي "رمض" في اللغة
رب رمية بغير رامي=منكوا... تبقى الزغزغة.[/poem]

*حين سمّى العرب الشهور، جاء رمضان في حر شديد، فشُبّه بالرمضاء أي النار الحامية.*

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> أحلا ما فيكوا الأسامي=هي "رمض" في اللغة
> رب رمية بغير رامي=منكوا... تبقى الزغزغة.
> 
> 
> 
> *حين سمّى العرب الشهور، جاء رمضان في حر شديد، فشُبّه بالرمضاء أي النار الحامية.*


 
على حد علمنا إحنا فى 
قاعة الشعر العامى
وأكيد "رمضا" ديت 
سهى عليها 
ونزلت غلط فى محطة
*العاميه*
مش كده ولا إيييه

----------


## فراشة

صباح صعيدى لأجدع ناس

من صعيدية ..وبيشرّفها

إنها بتراعى..الإحساس

ولا بحروفها بتدبح حد

ولا تجرح ف مشاعر الناس




فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> على حد علمنا إحنا فى 
> قاعة الشعر العامى
> وأكيد "رمضا" ديت 
> سهى عليها 
> ونزلت غلط فى محطة
> *العاميه*
> مش كده ولا إيييه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لمّا بتكون الردود=ماسكة غلطة مطبعية
فين بقى الرد الودود؟=يا "سكينة"؟ وفين يا "رية"؟[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح اللى ساهى* 

*وده شئ بيحصل*
*مايسهى إلاهى*
*ونسهى ودا يحصل*
*ولكن عباده تشوف اللى عدى*
*من سهو عادى تحب المناهده*
*كأن اللى يسهى* 
*لموته حيوصل*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباح صعيدى لأجدع ناس 
> من صعيدية ..وباتتشرّف 
> إنها بتراعى..الإحساس 
> ولا بحروفها بتدبح حد 
> ولا تجرح ف مشاعر الناس 
> 
>  
> فراشة


 

*طب مين فينا يحب الجرح*

*داحنا فى شهر رحمه وفرح*
*واللى بيزرع جرح يلاقى*
*حزن وهم فى أخر الطرح*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> لمّا بتكون الردود=ماسكة غلطة مطبعية
> فين بقى الرد الودود؟=يا "سكينة"؟ وفين يا "رية"؟


*الردود ياعم أيمن*
*بالمحبه تكون جميله*
*من غيرها أكيد راح تعكنن*
*ونقول عديها ياليله*

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> لمّا بتكون الردود=ماسكة غلطة مطبعية
> فين بقى الرد الودود؟=يا "سكينة"؟ وفين يا "رية"؟


 
*إحنا للغلط صاحيين*
وعهد علينا خدناه نمشى ورا أثره
لغايه مانمحيه
طب فين المراجعه قبل النشر
والتعديل عملوه ليه
ولا كل حاجه حنقول
أصل أنا صايم
والواحد سهى عليه
ولا أنتوا زى معلمين الأيام ديت
محتاجين كورسات عشان الكادر
راجعوا يا ناس ياهووو
قبل ما تنشروا
غسيلكم
سورى
قصدنا نقول
شعركم

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> صباح صعيدى لأجدع ناس 
> من صعيدية ..وبيشرّفها 
> إنها بتراعى..الإحساس 
> ولا بحروفها بتدبح حد 
> ولا تجرح ف مشاعر الناس 
> 
>  
> فراشة


 
*أهو ده بقى الشعر العامى*
*على أصوله*
عاميه تخش الدماغ بسهوله
ولكن الحلو ميكملشى
يا فراشتنا الحلوه
فى السطر الجاى ده
من صعيدية ..وبيشرّفهاوآه لو بقى كده من صعيديه ..وبيشرّفها
كان بقى مزيكه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *إحنا للغلط صاحيين*
> وعهد علينا خدناه نمشى ورا أثره
> لغايه مانمحيه
> طب فين المراجعه قبل النشر
> والتعديل عملوه ليه
> ولا كل حاجه حنقول
> أصل أنا صايم
> والواحد سهى عليه
> ولا أنتوا زى معلمين الأيام ديت
> ...


إيه دا؟

----------


## وجدى محمود

*دا غسيل نضيف

هههههههههههههههههههه

إيه يأستاذ أيمن


مش قولتلك رمضان كريم


عديها

وبعديها

نتفرج على غسيلهم النضيف *

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مالقوش فى الورد عيب*
*قالو يأحمر الخدين*
*مالقوش فى الكلمه عيب*
*قالو ناقصه نقطتين*
*أستاذى يأبن رشدى*
*وحياة الغالى عندى*
*حرفك إنت وفراشه*
*عندى اطعم مالبغاشه*



*ظلل*
*والباقين هما مين؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مالقوش فى الورد عيب*
> *قالو يأحمر الخدين*
> *مالقوش فى الكلمه عيب*
> *قالو ناقصه نقطتين*
> *أستاذى يأبن رشدى*
> *وحياة الغالى عندى*
> *حرفك إنت وفراشه*
> *عندى اطعم مالبغاشه*
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عدّيها وعامل بالأحسن=برضه اخواتنا... فهاتها علينا
ياما عملنا وكنا نعجّن=في شبابنا... وغيرنا يعدّينا
يا بنات قولوا كلام من ملبن=مش ناشف ولا يجرح فينا
خللينا على بعض نهون=من ذوقكوا يا "رية" وسكينة".[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح خامس وعدى خلاص

فى شهر بيجرى وبسرعه

صباح حابينه وبإخلاص

فيه نغسل ذنبنا بدمعه

بتنزل خوف من الخالق

على زلة لسان طالعه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح خامس وعدى خلاص
> فى شهر بيجرى وبسرعه
> صباح حابينه وبإخلاص
> فيه نغسل ذنبنا بدمعه
> بتنزل خوف من الخالق
> على زلة لسان طالعه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الألم... بيروح في ساعة=يفضل الجرح ف صدورنا
لمّا نسمعها بشجاعة=إعتذار... حيطيب خاطرنا.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح الخير يإخوانا

يأهل القاعه بنرحب

أنا وأيمن كتير قولنا

صباح يضوى وبيكهرب

صباح حابينه بقلوبنا

عشنها للوفى أقرب*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح الجمعه فى رمضان*

*وجمعه تفوت وراها كمان*

*وشهربيجرى كالرهوان*

*وييجى العيد*

*وبعده العيد*

*ونستنى قدوم رمضان*

*وييجى بطيئ* 

*كما العاده*

*وفجأه يطير* 

*كما العاده*

*وإحنا برده كالعاده*

*نعود للساقيه والتوهان*

----------


## فراشة

صباح أيام بالخيــر بتهــلّ..................بطاعة وذكــر وإستغفـــار


فرصة عطاهــا ربنا للكـلّ..................إلحق إحجز أعلى ديـــار


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
سامحونى للتواجد المتواضع بينكم لكن يسعدنى إنى باتعلم منكوا

تحياتى



فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح صحبة وداد صافية
تكتّبني... وبالعافية
وأنسى البرد وآجي لكم
أجرّ ف كلمة ع القافية.*

----------


## M!sS Roro

اللــــــــــــه .. 

الاستاذ وجدي والاستاذ ايمن رشدي .. كلامكم حلو اووي ..  :f2: 

وفراشه طبعـآآ .. مشكوره ياقلبي .. 

بما اني ما اعرف اكتب شعر .. !!

هاقول .. 

صبــآح الخ ــير يــآآ مصــر ههههههه.  :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح الخ ــير

عليك رورو

صباح وأدينا بنطوله

صباح أيمن معاه برد

صباح يشفي ومايهد

صباح و فراشه بتود

حعدلها بعد الفطار

----------


## M!sS Roro

بس دلوقتي مش صباح .. دلوقتي مساء .. اممممممممم

اجي بكره بقى  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح رمضان كما الليل

فى ناس بتنامه مابتصحى

يا*رورو* الشهر جد فضيل

مافيش بينهم صحيح فسحه

نهاره بليله موصول

وشهر يطير وبيقول

صيامكو يارب مقبول

ياماسكين فى الإدين سبحه

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح رمضان يدوس بنزين

وادينا معاه ومش شايفين
 
بيجرى بسرعه أدامنا

وإحنا نتوه فى أحلامنا

ونحلم نبقى فى الجنه

وعدى الشهر ولا حسين

وعدت عشرة الرحمه

وتوهنا يناس من الزحمه

وفرت مننا النعمه

فى شهر البركه والرياحين

----------


## M!sS Roro

*صبـــــآآحكم آنـــــــآآ .. صبــــــآآحكم عســـــل .. صبـــــآآحكم نور و هنــــآآ ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

* صباحكم هنا*

*تشوفوا السعاده وكل الهنا*

*صباحكم حنين*

*وليه حيرانين*

*صباح الورود*

*مع الياسمين*

*صباح كلمه حلوه وحنينه*

*صباحكم هنا*

*ويوم السعاده يدوم ميت سنه*

*صباح كله شوق*

*لرحمة إلهنا من عرشه فوق*

*يارورو ياغاليه داعيلك*

*بالك يروق*

*وتنسى الضنا* 
**

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

:f2: 

صباحكم هنا على منتدى مصرنا
 صباح رمضان قمنا ليلة كلنا
 صباحكم ود وحنين وشوق
 لأيام ياريتها تدوم سنة
 ايام ماليها زى كلها بركة وهنا
 متعلقة قلوبنا بسبحة ذكر لربنا
 وبصوت اذان الفجر يجمع شملنا
 ياعرب يا متفرقين خدوا منه تذكره
 مادايم الا وجه الله 
 بهدف وقلب واحد يجمعنا يلمنا
 وماتنسوا ابدا صباحكم معانا هنا
 على ابناء ومنتدى الحبيبة مصرنا

 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

 

*صباح الشاعر* 

*وهمس المشاعر*

*صباح قلب مؤمن*

*وحامد وشاكر*

*صباح الإيمان*

*وحب الزمان*

*صباح الإخوه بحب وحنان*

*صباح السعاده*

*صباح المزاهر*

*أكيد شكرى ليكى*

*ياهمس المشاعر* 

*سعيد والله بيكى*

*مرورك جميل*

*وليه حبقى فاكر*
 
**

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*صباح رمضانى كله ايمان

صباح يملانا ذكر وقرآن

نجتهد ونصوم ,, نطلب الغفران

وجدنا شعاع من نور

يطل علينا بصباح رمضان

صباح ماله زى طول السنة

يعيده ربى بالخير والهنا

مادمنا هنا مع بعضنا

يكفينا سعادة تجمعنا كلنا

محمود ترحيبك بيا انا

اللهى يدوم الود والاحترام

وما ننحرم ذوقك ولا وجودك وسطنا

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *صباح رمضانى كله ايمان* 
> *صباح يملانا ذكر وقرآن* 
> *نجتهد ونصوم ,, نطلب الغفران* 
> *وجدنا شعاع من نور*
> 
> *يطل علينا بصباح رمضان* 
> *صباح ماله زى طول السنة* 
> *يعيده ربى بالخير والهنا* 
> *مادمنا هنا مع بعضنا* 
> ...


 

صباحك معطر بروح الإيمان 
*ياهمس المشاعر* وفرح الزمان 
صباح كله خير 
وصوت الف طير 
يسبح بحمده ويشكر كمان 
صباح *همس* طير 
بيفرح كتير 
ويدعى بضمير 
تنولى الأمان 
و*همس* الورود 
على لحن عود 
وماليه الوجود 
بعطر وريحان

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


*ماترجع ياصاحبى

صباحك وحشنى

فى بعدك لازمى

قلق جوه منى*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*صبــــآآح المهلبيه والفول والطعميه وانا بقيت مصريه * 

*ازيك يا استاذ وجدي ..  ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*



 
*صباح مهلبيه*

*لرورو الميه ميه*

*مين قال إن إنتى بس*

*مش ذينا مصريه*

*نتشرف بيك يارورو*

*يأموره وشقيه*

*وأنا مصرى يزيد سروره*

*لو تبقى أخت ليا*

*ازيك يا استاذ وجدي ..*  ::$:  .. 

*بخير مادم بشوفك*

*منوره بحروفك*

*ودى ورده ليك هديه*
*
* 
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

المعانى ف الحروف 
واضحه ورقيقه
طالعه وبدون اى خوف 
تحكى الحقيقه
ان زمن الصدق عايش
آه ماممتش
ان احلامنا الكتيره
لو ف يوم غابت ما جتش
لسه فيه ديما أمل
ابداااااااا ماممتش



*الحبيب وجدى صاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*وكل صحبة الخير الأكثر روعــــــة**مساء الأنوار عليكم*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباحك طهاره ولون الحليب*

*بحرفه وشطاره ولا العندليب*

*تدندن بحرفك*

*ويوصلنا حسك*

*سعيد طبعا بردك*


*يأخ وحبيب*

*صباحك طهاره وصوت عندليب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لوجدي محمود*

*عجبت لأخويا... ماهوشي من امي...

ولا من أبويا... ولا ابن عمي...

لكين في الشدائد شايليني في عينه...

فطيّب جراحي... ونساني همّي...

عجبي!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*

لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله

داشئ جوه منى

تملى شاغلنى

وبعدك كفايه

ولو زاد قتلنى

سكنت بشطاره مابين الضلوع

وموضوعى تانى

رجع للسطوع

داشئ جوه منى ياصاحبى وحبيبى

وتستاهل أكتر كتير ماللى جوه

أخويا وصاحبى وعمى وقريبى

وساند لى ضهرى
كئنك فتوه

هههههههههههههههههههه

وربنا العظيم نورت يأستاذ أيمن

وحشتنى والله أعلم أد إيه

*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> ..قولت اصبح قولت امسى
> 
> عللى ذايدين بيتنا نور
> 
> عللى خلونى احس
> بالسعاده والسرور
> 
> على الحبيب أبو قلب ابيض
> 
> ...


*فيك الخير يا وجدى* 
*يا مجدع ..يابن بلدى*  
*صباحــــك ورد بلدى*  

*بعبير ...وبنور مندى   * 

*وحشنى كتير جدا اخى الغالى .. موضوعك جميل زيك .. استنانى بقى ادخل تانى فى مود الشعر واسخن من زمان الواحد مكتبش  ..*

*مع خالص حبى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

طول عمر كتفك عفى
لا بيشتكى ولا كْل
متخافشى حر النار
ولا برد عز الطل
ولا عفارة الظنون
لِيها ف ضميرك محل
بتحب إنك تحب
لا تعادى ولا بتغل
الله عليك يا جدع
ويا100 صباح الفل :hey:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح مصر اللي خيراتها=عطاءها بيجري في إيديها
دي لو ساعة الزمن فاتها=تزيد وتشيلنا في عينيها.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح عصفور وجه يدندن*

*هنا يغنى*

*صباح لحن على الأغصان*

*وسمعنى*

*صباح كلمه ووصلانى بكل الحب*

*صباح بعدك ياتوت والله*

*بيتعبنى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
*صباح الحب والعشره*

*صباح مكتوب يدوم بينا*

*صباح الفرح جاى بكره*

*صباح يسعد لنا قلوبنا*

*صباح سينا*

*ونفسينا*
*نعيش جواها وبجد*

*وبإدينا نعمرها*

*ونزرعها بحب وود*

----------


## فراشة

صباح بيرسم ضحكته ويقـوللى.. تعاليلى

انسى الجراح وآلامها وم القلب.. غنّيلى

غنوة حياه بتضمنى بفرحه

تداوى الجـــــــرح وتنــورظـــــلام..ليلى

_ _ _ _ _ _

صباح الخير على كل الشعرا الكبار اللى هنا
سامحوا مشاركتى المتواضعة
هههههه لسه عندى أمل اتعلم منكوا

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح الفل يا6 فى شهر النصر*

*صباحهم نار فى جتتهم*

*تزيدهم قهر*

*صباح دايم يفرحنا* 

*ولو حتروح معاه روحنا*

*فداكى يامصر*

*........................*

*الأخت الفاضله*

*فراشة المنتدى*

*صباحك جميل والله*

*وكلامك جميل*

*ال متواضعه ال*

*من تواضع لله رفعه*

*دمتى بكا خير*
*طيبة القلب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباحك يا "وجدي" بسكر نبات
صباح ريحته حلوة... رقيق الميزات
أدور عليه كل يوم والتقيني
باشارك؛ فأفرح... وأنسى الآهات.*

----------


## صفحات العمر

تعالى يا صاحبى نرسم ضحكة الايام
وهات قلمك مع قلمى
وسطر غنوتك فرحه 
لكل الناس
صباح الفل والياسمين 
على عيونك
ياقلب المعنى والاحساس

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*



*ماجينا ورسمنا ياصفحه جميله*

*وجيت إنت ترسم بحرفك جمال*

*وخليتنى أحس إن أنا وسط عيله*

*يازارع بحرفك  محبه وأمال*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباحكم محبة تدفّي الحياة

تونّس بصحبة... وماتقولشي آه

صباحكم بخير من قلوبكم بياخد

معاني لوجوده... ويوصل مداه.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


*صباح ليهم* 

*صباح لينا*

*صباح ضحكه*

*بتحينا*

*صباح لإبنى*

*صباح يبنى*

*عمار فى عقول*

*حــ تذكُرنى*

*بكام طيب فى يوم الدين*

*يجوز من ناره*

*ترحمنى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي يصبّح باللي ف قلبه=ياخد باله... بلاش تجريح
إن كان جرح بيوجع جنبه=فيخبّيه... ما هو شكله قبيح
واللي يخبّط فيك من غلبه=كبّر... وارميه ويّا الريح
توجع قلبك ليه وتعاتبه؟=ناس مابتفهمش التلميح
تتجاهله... تزود من رعبه=حتحاوره... حينفش ويصيح.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*زى ماتصبر عــ اللى بيحقد*

*صبرك ده بيزيد من ناره*

*سيبه يللق أحس وإبعد*

*وكلامه حيهد حصاره*

*ومصيره أكيد نار فوق نار*

*وده طبعا هو اللى إختاره*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

صباح الورد والرقّة
على اللي بعيد وع الداني
وبعد البُعد والفُرقة
أهو راجعين .. من تاني
لا نقدر يوم نقول لاء
لأطيب قلب .. انساني

صباحكم زي الفل .. :f: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## عايده العشرى

صباحكوا الدافى نادانىاقوم واستقبل النسماتمن الشرق العطور هالهبخير وبود و بزهراتريحان والفل ده مجوّزافوق ومكانى بينكوا احجزياوجدى ياطيّب القسمات

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح جاب لي خبر فرحان=ما كان فيه أزمتين عندي
أولاتهم فكها الخلان=تانيهم شوق لقول "وجدي".[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباحكوا الدافى نادانى
> 
> 
> اقوم واستقبل النسمات
> 
> 
> من الشرق العطور هاله
> 
> 
> ...


 
صباحك جانى فى ميعاده

وانا مستنى من بدرى

حبايب غابو وإن عادو

بلهفة وشوق أقوم وأجرى

ومادد إيدى بتحية

صباح الخير

*وجوه القلب أمنيه*

*يعم الخير*

*وياخدك فى الطريق وياه*

*ولا تحسى فى غربه بأه*

*تعودى والحنين جواك*

*لمصر الغاليه يامحلاه*

*الأستاذه الرائعه*

*والأخت الفاضله*

*عايده العشرى*

*حمدا لله على سلامتك*

*وأشكرك على مداخلتك الجميله*

*دمتى بكل خير*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*ووجدى إن قال أكيد خربش*

*ولو حتى الكلام ممكن*

*دا حرفى يضيع ولا يفرش*

*كما حرفك ياسى أيمن*

*يأستاذ والفنون طبعك*

*يعاجن بالجمال حرفك*

*يابلسم وجدى مش أدك*

*ولو رُبعك*
*دا*

*مش ممكن*
*
*

----------


## فراشة

صباحك فلّ بلون قلبك

ريحته من شذا طيبتك

صباحك زهره بتفتّح

بترويها بجمال ودّك



صباح الورد والفل والياسمين 
وكل الزهور الجميلة


تحياااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعالوا نصبح ببيت من كلامكم=ونفرش سعادة تنوّر بخيركم
انا جيت اسلّم... وأحفظ ودادكم=واقول كلمة حلوة... حلاوة طيبتكم.[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

مِسا الأشعار 
ونبض الحرف لما يصحصح المعنى 
ونسمعله ويسمعنا 
ينور ضلمة الأسرار

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح الود فى وجودك*

*صباح أبيض كما قلوبكم*

*صباح الرقه يافراشه*

*صباح صافى* 

*سعيد بينكم*

*صباح يمكن عشان أيمن*

*دا عود عنبر*

*فى صحبتكم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح تانى 
بيكتب فى حروف وسطور
كلام طالع من القلب اللى طول عمره
لا بيجافى ولا بيجرح
بيفرح لو تكون لسه
قلوبنا فاتحه طاقة نور
وماشيه فيها مش خايفه
عشان شايفه 
اللى كان عنها ف يوم مستور
بتشرب مية العفه
وتتنفس عبير الصدق 
وتقوله بقلب جسور

----------


## عايده العشرى

صباح نادى
 اقوم من بدرى اتوضى
صلاة الفجر بتنادى
 اناجى ربى واتوصى
واقوله يارب ياهادى
يديم لمتنا ياصُحبه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
باصبح على اللي.. ماردش صباح=واصبح على اللي.. ترك لي الجراح
وكل ما اصبح... بتضيَق نفوسهم=على رغم إني... باحيي بسماح.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباحك سعاده وديما جميل*

*ورد الصباح مايبقاش جميل*

*دا أصل الأصول*

*ورد الصباح دا شئ مالأصول*

*وبكفايه إنك ياصاحبى أصيل*

*بترمى التحيه وترمى السلام*

*ولو فيك أسيه ماكان فيه كلام*

*وطبح السماح*
*دا طبع الأصيل*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لازم شمس الصبح تجيلنا
مهما شعاعها عننا غاب
علشان تطرد ضلمه عجيبه
علشان تمحى اى سراب
بس بشرط اننا نتعلم
ايوه وناخد بالاسباب
وف قلب الصفحات راح نكتب
عمر العمر وفيها هنحسب
كل ساعتنا
كل حياتنا
لحظه بلحظه مع الاحباب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح يضحك... بضيّ شعاع=وحاسس إنه بينادي:
في دنيا مليئة بالأوجاع=أكيد فيها... مكان هادي.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياحلم بريء وعايش في نار

خايف متردد وعلطول محتار

في الدنيا دي ملكش مكان

ده خيالك احلى وحقيقتك مرار*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

وجاي من تاني لجل ما أقول
صباح الورد والياسمين
ح أصبح وامشي كدة علطول
ما وجدي صار من الناسيين !

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
*ورب العزه ماناسى* 

*ولا حنسى* 

*دإنت معزتك عندى* 

*شعار وجدى*

*ومش همسه*

*ولو فيه ناسى يبقى إنتَ*

*وربى*

*وجدى ماينسى*

*ولسه محبتك لسه*

*ياشاعر والحروف حسه*

*بإنك عندى لسه كبير*


*حوش حوش  إيه ده يأبو على إنت بتقول خدوهم بالسيط ليغلبوكو*

*أولا حمد الله على سلامتك*

*أنا فى كل مناسبه هنا ديما أزكر شاعر الرومانسيه وصفحات العمر وعايده العشرى الأساتذه الكبار وأفضالهم عليا*

*وإسأل الأستاذ أيمن رشدى*

*عموما*

*وربى العظيم وحشتنى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*لازم شمس الصبح تجيلنا*
*بعون الله*
*شمس شعاعها يدفى قلوبنا*

*ويمحى الأه*

*شمس تصبح وتغنيلنا*

*إصحى وفوق والحزن إنساه*

*صفحات العمر بينادى*

*جى بصحبة فن يهادى*

*كل إخواته*

*والأستاذه عايده العشرى*

*جيه تصبح كده من بدرى*

*والغلبان خجلان بسكاته*

*إش جاب حرفى يناس لحروفكم*

*وإنتو الفن فى إيدكو عجيب*

*مكسور حرفى وتايه بينكم*

*ياه يانصيب*

*أيمن رشدى*

*مد إديه وبحب غريب*

*قالى ياوجدى*

*شد كلامك*

*إنت ياواد ماكل قريب*

*وفراشه وهايدى كمان لولى*

*جم فى القاعه هنا وقالولى*

*صباح الخير*

*قولت صباحكو لجرحى طبيب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح النور... يلملمنا...
وصوت الخير... يكلمنا...
يعدد فينا بالأسماء...
يا ربي... ف يوم ما تحرمنا.*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح اللمه والصحبه*

*صباح نادى على قلوبكم*

*يزيدكو وموده ومحبه*

*ويسعد ليكو أيامكم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح قاعد... صباح نايم=صباح راضي برضا الدايم
صباح واعد... صباح هايم= صباح ضحكاية ونسايم.[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

مساءُ الحب والاشواق فى عينيكِ تغلبنى
مساءُ العشق والاحلام ما زالت تداعبنى
مساءُ الحرف والكلمات من اجلك
تسير اليكِ 
تجذبنى
مساءٌ لونه لونك
وحُلماً تشتهيه الروح
كونى بعض من كونك 
 

مساء الخير  :hey:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح نادى .. صباح فرحان * 

*صباح وردى ... صباح بمبى * 

*صــباح.. بياخدنى بالأحضان * 

*وبيــطبـــطب .. علــى قلبى * 

*وفكرنى بفرح زماااااااااااان * 

*ونســـــانى كمــــان تعبــى  * 

*وليك الفضل .. والعرفـــان  * 

*وليك الشكــــر .. ياربـــى *

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
*صباح نايم صباح صاحى*
*صباح نادى عليك تفرح*

*ياعين إتهنى وإرتاحى*

*بطلة عندليب صبح*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح محبه مالها حدود*

*صباح الود*

*صباح صاحبى عليا يجود*

*بحرف فى عطره عطر الورد*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح طبطب على قلبك*

*وقالك قوم صباحك نور*

*صباح من أخ بيحبك*

*وساكن قلبه ياعصفور*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح هادي صباح نادى نتوكل علي ربك الهادى

نقول يارب العباد الرحمن افتح أبواب الخيرات

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح "عصفورنا" بيزقزق=ويرسم ودّنا بالنور
تقولشي الفجر بيشقشق=عشان يسمع... غنا العصفور؟[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح صافى كما الميه*

*صباح الحب والعرفان*

*بباكى يأحلى أمنيه*

*منورنا بصبح جنان*

*صباح هادى*

*صباح نادى*

*صباح الفل يإنسان*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*تقولشى الفجر بيشقشق* 

*عشانه صحيح*

*تقولى الصبح دا بيضحك*

*عشان عصفور معانا صريح*

*ياستاذى العزيز أيمن*

*صباح عصفور بجد*

*مريح*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح الخير.. يابن بلدى ..يجعلها حياتك .. مستوره*

*بهدى إليك .. ورده بلدى ..وفـ عطر الشعر ..مغموره*

*ياخويا وصاحبى..يا وجدى..وتحيه لأهل المنصــــوره*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الخير على الدنيا وعلى الصحبه وكل الناس

يارب افرجها علينا لحسن بجد تعبنا خلاص

مافيش ولا حاجه تفرحنا وكل يوم في حرقة دم

مافيش غيرك يريحنا ويزيل عنا الضيق والهم
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *صباح الخير.. يابن بلدى ..يجعلها حياتك .. مستوره*
> 
> *بهدى إليك .. ورده بلدى ..وفـ عطر الشعر ..مغموره*
> 
> *ياخويا وصاحبى..يا وجدى..وتحيه لأهل المنصــــوره*


*صباحاك جانى من بدرى

ومالى قلبي كله سرور

تملى فى كلمتك دغرى

أسد:king:

وشهرتك عصفور:animal_rooster*:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *صباح الخير على الدنيا وعلى الصحبه وكل الناس
> 
> يارب افرجها علينا لحسن بجد تعبنا خلاص
> 
> مافيش ولا حاجه تفرحنا وكل يوم في حرقة دم
> 
> مافيش غيرك يريحنا ويزيل عنا الضيق والهم
> *


*صباحك غالى ياهايدى

صباحك ماس

مقامك فى عيون وجدى
وفوق الراس

يأخت صباحها بيهدى

عشان كله وفا وإخلاص*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح الخير حقولهالكم*

*كمان كام يوم*

*فى ليلة الحد توصلكم*

*سعادة قوم*

*سعادة شعب راح يوصل*

*بعون الله*

*لكاس عالم وراح نفرح*

*وفرحه تدوم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعالوا نصبح... ونحضن أملنا=نوزع فرحنا... ونرضى بحالنا
ونرمي الكلام اللي يزعج خيالنا=وندعي الودود...راح يروّق في بالنا.[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح الصحبة واللمه 
ورجفة حرفنا لمـــا 
تدون كل ما بيقراه ..
 بإحساسه 
ويرجم شر وسواسه 
ويفتح قلب كراسه 
ولا نملش ..
إذا قريناه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*أدينا إجينا نصبح ياشاعر*

*صباح كله فرحه وليك جد شاكر*

*مرورك يعطر*

*وحرفك بيضحك*

*يأيمن ياسكر*

*يديم ربى فرحك*

*اكيد ربى قادر*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح الصحبه واللمه*

*على عشوه تكون فخمه*

*وفيها من السمك ألوان*

*ونهجم أه بدون رحمه*

*نحلى بكام دكر مرجان*

*ونعصر حتتين لحمه*

*على المحشى*

*ومتخافشى*

*ياصفحة عمر مالتُخمه*

*.........................*

*ياريت صباحك يكون ديما محبه وفرحه ورحمه من المولى يأبو قلب كبير وشاعر*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح الخير*

*يأم الخير*

*يامصر المصرى عليك بيغير*

*يضحى بدمه*

*ويركن همه*

*وينسى لنفسه أى مصير*

*عشان يرضيكى*

*ويشوف الفرحه تملى عنيكى*

*ساعتها بقلبه بيطير طير*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح فرحة بناتيتي=بنصر الكورة دول هايصين
دي لمتنا ف دفا بيتي=ولا في الدنيا منها اتنين.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح الفرحه فى عيونهم*

*غُنى والحان*

*يازارع جوه فى قلوبهم*

*دفا وحنان*

*صباح بناتيت مع حبيبهم*

*يعيشو الفرحه بالألوان*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح الخير على حبابى*

*على ولاد بلدى وصحابى*

*يا شوق القلب ...لكلامكم*

*لأشعاركــم....وأفكاركــم*

* العيشه صعيبه من دونكم*

*والغربه تهــون بصحبتكم*

*صباح الخير يا أبناء مصر*

----------


## M!sS Roro

صبــآآح الخير .. 

وحشتنا يا اووونكل وجدي ..  :f:

----------


## فراشة

صباح الخير على ..شاعرنا

ده قلـبه كبيــــــر و..غـامرنا

بندعيلك..وبقلوبنا

من تانى ترجع هنا..بيننا

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الف ألف سلامه ياأستاذ وجدى

إن شاء الله الغيبة مش هاطول وهاترجع بسرعه

تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح اللي غايب=وحشنا كلامه
لكل الحبايب=بيبعت سلامه
وحالته عجايب=مشاكل وقاموا
وفي الشغل دايب=عشان التزامه.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*أختى الصغنتوته الجميله*

*مس مس رورو*

*دأونكل مشنكل معلق دراعه*

*وجاى شوقى ليكم كئنه فى مجاعه*

*وحشنى صباحكم ياريم الكويت*
* 
وجيت لجل أشوفكم وأقول إنى جيت

وربى مايكتب علينا الوداع
**
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباح الخير على ..شاعرنا
> 
> ده قلـبه كبيــــــر و..غـامرنا 
> بندعيلك..وبقلوبنا 
> من تانى ترجع هنا..بيننا 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
> الف ألف سلامه ياأستاذ وجدى 
> إن شاء الله الغيبة مش هاطول وهاترجع بسرعه 
> تحيااااااااااااااااتى


 
*أدينى رجعت يافراشه فى قلبى حنين*

*وفى بعادى عن الصحبه ولو ليومين*

*بأحس شئ مغلفنى كأنى سجين*

*وفك السلسله ايمن وحررنى*

*وجيت أنسى فى وسطيكم أللام وأنين*

*أختى الجميله*

*فراشة المنتدى*

*جزاكى الله كل خير لسؤالك عن أخيك وجدى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباح اللي غايب=وحشنا كلامه
> لكل الحبايب=بيبعت سلامه
> وحالته عجايب=مشاكل وقاموا
> وفي الشغل دايب=عشان التزامه.


*

صباح كله شوق لحرف الحبيب

عشان كله زوق

ياصوت عندليب

غامرنى بجمايل

على إكتافى شايل

دعائك لوجدى لجرحه يطيب

..................

أساذى الجميل

أيمن رشدى

ربنا رزقنى بيك وأسعدنى بمعرفتك والله

ربنا يديم المحبه والأخوه بينا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء اللي غاب... ياللا نسأل عليه
طلبته... فقال لي: باصلّي إليه
وفي العيد حيرجع... بفرحة ف عينيه.
ِ*

----------

